# Bug on glass door



## greybeard (Jul 10, 2014)

Found him this morning.


----------



## Actinia (Aug 10, 2014)

Photographing insects like this mayfly on a glass door is quite a challenge!


----------



## orionmystery (Aug 18, 2014)

Lovely shots, nice looking mayflies.


----------

